# Moebius Eye Gone Wild



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

Got one over in the swap and sell, but no one seems to care.  Odd.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Hay Disco, Good to see you man. last time I posted after you was on the Adult Theme thread, WHICH WAS VERY FUNNY BUY THE WAY, Anyway I am TRYING to find this kit your talking about here man , BUT I CANT SEE ANYTHING OVER THERE, I can see you are hoping some one will see this kit your talking about, OR BUILD, which ever it is, But I cant find a picture of this thing ANYWHERE, What Am I missing here man, are you trying to sell one over there, OR HERE ?, Or build one or what dude,....lol......, Help a brother out here, and point me the right direction I guess is what I'm asking.. And I will check it out with out having a Disco Fever over here,..lol


 Ian


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey Ian -- I had been following the Weird-Oh/Surfer/Rat Fink threads and someone mentioned the EGW, and that it was diappointing not being radical enough, etc, etc. I mentioned I had bought one assuming it was like the box art, and was likewise disappointed when I opened the box and found out it was not. It is still very cool, don't get me wrong, just not the crazy warped tires and billowing smoke as seen in the art. As I said, I mentioned on the Modeling Forum (which is still confusing because this whole thing is a modeling forum, but I digress...) that I had one I was more than willing to part with. It was suggested I put it on the swap and sell, which I did. It's been sitting there with 75 views and zero replies, so I thought I'd "mention" it here on the model car blog. <deep breath> 
Here is a link for the box art
http://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...gi=11tq4fdcd&sigb=12iftom2b&.crumb=QROJMDLiMf.
Here's a link for built up
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h239/gunbloke/mymodels03-18-10001.jpg
I have absolutely zero ambition to build this, or anything really, so virtually everything modeling related is going bye bye. The only barrier between Iowa and Oregon are those little hills out there in Colorado, but I'm thinking the post office can get over those, so....:thumbsup:


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Sorry to here that man, I really am, Its is something I should think I will never stop doing my self, But EACH TO HIS OWN I GUESS, I do hope you change your mind on this really, Or I hope you at least stick around to help here with some of these other builders using the skills you MUST HAVE developed through out the years now out here to help out anyone who might need it. 
And as far as that kit goes, Not really my cup of tea there, I really wouldn't mind having one in my collection Just encase they ever become really hard to find, DONT SEE THAT HAPPING REALLY, but you never know, Its not really a super over pricey kit on line, Might not be worth the Postage it would take to send it ALONE IN THE MAIL, why don't you PM me with some or the other things your thinking on parting with dude, and Maybe we can come to some kind of deal on that stuff, I'm only looking for 1:24 and 1:25 stuff my self (KITS) and tools, as well as supplies, But any building stuff is always desirable as well, I'm always trying to build up my stock...I do buy from time to time,. 

Anyway CHIN UP MAN, and reconsider just holding out for a while and you might start building again in time who knows, Many people find them self's in this kind of spot here from time to time, ME AND YOU are no deferent, Even if it wasn't for these kinds of web sites, I WOULD STILL BUILD, you don't need someone's Approval to build as well man, YOU COULD JUST DO IT ALONE, I build ALL KINDS OF KITS I never even show out here all the time, and for my own enjoyment as well 
you know, You could and MAY DO AS WELL, But your a grown man, you make the call, Let me know what I can do to help is all I'm saying here really, That's one of the main reasons I'M EVEN OUT HERE THESE DAYS, to see how I can help others in ANYWAY I CAN. "AND FRICKEN BUILD AS WELL",...lol..Anyway PM me with what your willing to part with here, KITS, or tools and stuff like that, I'm sure we can work something out there. I'm always lurking about somewhere here someplace, I'M NOT HARD TO FIND,..................Even if you are a FLAT LANDER OVER THERE DUDE,...lol....(Just kidding on the Flatlander thing), 
DONT GO POSTAL, "darn it I did it again".....lol......CHIN UP MAN, ...just have fun with what ever your going to do is what I saying here I guess....


Ian


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Disco,...c'mon Man! it just will take some finesseing to get the kit the way you want...
Give it a shot...I will always help if you ask,PM or e-mail

Steve


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

I was never really a fan of the Weirdo or similar types of models, and I date back to when they first were released back in the old days. But for some unexplained reason, the Moebius Eye Gone Wild has peaked my interest. I think I will probably buy one and build it. I'm either getting nostalgic in my old age or I'm going senile.


----------

